# Solved: Windows Wireless Service cant start (Vista)



## jodaboda

I had a couple viruses, removed them with a few different software applications. But not before my wireless internet connection had stopped. See the sequence in the attachment for the messages I'm getting.










Windows says "identifying the problem", then "the Windows Wireless Service is not running on this computer", then when I click "Start Windows Wireless Service" it says "Windows cannot resolve the problem".

I've tried starting the service (Wlan Autoconfig), but i get "error 1068: the dependency service or group failed to start".

I've seen the question asked before in other forums, but with no answer. The OP ended up doing a format/reinstall, which I'd rather not do.

Wired connection still works. I've tried two different wireless adapters, both with new and old drivers-- no good.


----------



## Shaldares

Have you tried connecting to your router through ethernet or another laptop at all? what kind of router do you have?


----------



## jodaboda

It's a linksys router. I'm connected to it via ethernet cable currently. The router is fine, as are the two wireless adapters. I can connect the USB wireless adapter to a laptop and connect to the router just fine.


----------



## Shaldares

Are you able to get on when you're connected through ethernet? If not, can you repair the connection through network connections?


----------



## jodaboda

I am currently connected via ethernet port on the Linksys, and am able to connect to the internet (I'm on the "problem" computer right now). It's just the wireless that doesn't work, presumably because Windows Wireless Service won't start (apparently because its dependency service or group won't start.)


----------



## jodaboda




----------



## JohnWill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jodaboda

I did all three then restarted. Problem persists. I wasn't supposed to restart between each default reset, I assume.


----------



## JohnWill

Nope, one restart will do.

Did you look at the dependencies for WZC and track down which one is preventing it from starting? Did you then look at those to see why they couldn't start? There may be entries in the System Event Log for the failing service.


----------



## jodaboda

Extensible Authentication Protocol... started
CNG key isolation... started
Remote procedure call... started
DCOM server process launcher... started

i guess the dependencies are all starting fine.

I don't know how to use the SEL, but I played with it and it seems the last log of any kind for Wlan Autoconfig was from 7 days ago (the day it stopped working). How should I go about looking for a failing service in SEL?


----------



## jodaboda

i don't know about the "Native WiFi Filter" or the "NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol" components. I don't know what they are, where they are, or how to check to see if they work.


----------



## JohnWill

If all the dependencies are starting, did you look at WZC's startup mode in Services? It should be set to automatic.


----------



## jodaboda

i don't think there is a WZC since it's Vista. I have Wlan Autoconfig and Wired Autoconfig, which are set to Automatic. But it isn't starting automatically or manually (when I click "start").


----------



## JohnWill

Right Vista, I have to re-adjust my thinking.


----------



## jodaboda

um... thinking adjusted yet?


----------



## JohnWill

I looked around, I didn't find any generic issue that might cause this.


----------



## jodaboda

ok. thanks for trying.

if anyone else is having this problem and comes across this thread, I'm sort-of thinking the problem lies with the NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol.

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms892537.aspx


----------



## jodaboda

bump


----------



## Xoltrial

Hello guys,

I am stuck with the same issue affecting my HP Pavilion DV9314ea (under Vista) with Intel/PRO 3945abg wireless adaptor.

I also suspect NDIS to prevent wireless service from starting, since I found following message in event browser (sorry for the French version):

_"Le service Service de configuration automatique WLAN dépend du service NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol qui n'a pas pu démarrer en raison de l'erreur : 
Le service ne peut pas être démarré parce qu'il est désactivé ou qu'aucun périphérique activé ne lui est associé.
-	EventData
param1	Service de configuration automatique WLAN
param2	NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
param3	%%1058
"_

Seems to say that Wifi is disabled, however the wifi blue light is on and 3945abg is reported OK in device manager. Switching Wifi on and off is detected by HP Wireless Assistant.

INTEL_NETWORK_CONNECTION_ID_TOOL_305 detects correctly the wifi adaptor.
However, if I try to run Intel ProSet/Wireless tools, diagnostics fail at the beginning as if Wifi were disabled or not installed.

Of course, I reloaded last versions of both Intel and HP drivers to no avail (even updated Bios...).

I googled the problem, it seems that many similar cases occur, but I found no solution. Many cases also mention a previous infection by Baggle, and that was also my case about a month ago. However, I can't tell for sure when Wifi became disabled since I was quite a time not using it away from home in Africa...

Well, if anybody as a hint...

Thanks for suggestions!


----------



## jodaboda

i also had baggle, among others. So it seems that is the culprit. Maybe one of the anti-virus websites will have information on reversing the damage it did to our systems.


----------



## jodaboda

bump


----------



## jodaboda

RESOLVED!

Bagle turns off NDIS in the registry. Here's how to get it back to working:

1. Open regedit. Backup registry
2. go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet / Services / Ndisuio
3. Look at the "Start" entry. If that is set to 4, then that is your problem. Change it to 3.
4. go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet002 / Services / Ndisuio
5. Again, if the "Start" entry is set to 4, change it to 3.
6. Close Regedit.
7. Reboot computer
8. go into network connections. disable the wireless for a minute, then re-enable it.

Worked for me. I'm glad this is over with. Now the search for some high-quality anti-virus/malware/suckware begins...


----------



## JohnWill

Thanks for the feedback, I'm not sure we'd have stumbled over this one right away. 

FYI, you only have to set it in CurrentControlSet, the others are previous copies of CurrentControlSet and get overwritten each time you boot. They're there so you can boot to "last good configuration".

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## Xoltrial

Congratulations!

Your fix works for me as well:

1. Open regedit. Backup registry
2. go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet / Services / Ndisuio
3. Look at the "Start" entry. If that is set to 4, then that is your problem. Change it to 3.
4. Reboot

From the few hours I spent googling the question, I believe many would benefit from this. When I get some time, I will try to revisit a few and post the link to here, if mods don't object.

Thanks again.


----------



## imanassypov

worked like a charm for me too. Must be a virus, my wireless stopped working all of the sudden. With the reg correction I am back up. Thanks,


----------



## poohly

Hi there...

Finally I have found the place where there is solid answers to the problem. However, I tried the solution but my Reg values seems to be correct. (3) Maybe that's because the error message I get is: *error 0xc00ce558:0xc00ce558*

I get this error when I try to start the service *Wlan Autoconfig*. Does anybody have any idea what should I check?


----------



## maryc489

Worked like a charm after several days of frustration I finally found the answer I needed here.
Thanks 
MC


----------

